

Pittsburgh Hacker News Meetup: Saturday, March 28th at 9PM at Church Brew Works - rms
http://www.churchbrew.com/

======
dirtae
It's good to see a Hacker News meetup starting in Pittsburgh. People
interested in this event may also be interested in attending DevHouse
Pittsburgh 8, which is happening this Thursday (March 19).
<http://devhousepgh.org/>

~~~
NathanCollins
there are more important things happening on march 19th:

[http://stackin.hauntedshit.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/03/20...](http://stackin.hauntedshit.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/03/2009-03_lazercrunk_web_final.jpg)

:)

~~~
rms
Have you listened to The Glitch Mob's most recent mixtape? It's the pinnacle
of this genre. I wish they would come to Pittsburgh.

[http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/101698/The%20Glitch%20Mob%20-%20C...](http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/101698/The%20Glitch%20Mob%20-%20Crush%20Mode.mp3)

~~~
NathanCollins
had not, thanks for the link

------
novum
CBW is amazing. unique atmosphere and some really good beer. if only I still
lived in pittsburgh :(

------
sjs382
A tech meetup in Pittsburgh that /isnt/ on a Thursday night? Shocking. :)

------
rms
Send me an email if you're interested in coming to this or future Pittsburgh
events and I will add you to our email list.

------
Dilpil
Other people live in Pittsburgh?

~~~
rms
If you listen to the NY Times, maybe the better question is "who wouldn't want
to live in Pittsburgh?" (it is a rhetorical question, it should not be
answered)

<http://travel.nytimes.com/2008/07/06/travel/06hours.html>

------
pgebhard
Does anybody else wonder if the concept of that restaurant is a bit
sacrilegious?

------
kapitti
Damn, I'm stuck at another party that night, keep me posted on future meetups.

------
hurt
Awesome! A Pittsburgh Hacker News meetup, count me in.

------
jaaron
Wish I was in town then.

------
edw519
Looking forward to seeing you all, the tech and business talk, and the random
beer sampler (without placemat index).

